# Power cut!!! - ups?



## Godfreys (Jul 22, 2014)

We lost power this morning. Thankfully it didn't happen when we were on holiday. I got Duncan out and he was a bit blue and cold and sluggish, I put him on my tummy skin with lots of blankets over us, and thankfully he was fine when he warmed up.

So what do you do to protect against this? My husband thought of using a UPS like you get for computer servers.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I really wouldn't worry, I just wouldn't feed your pet until the power comes back on so they can digest ok. If you are worried (or it is really cold in your house - mid winter, snow etc) then a warm hot water bottle will do the job!


----------



## Godfreys (Jul 22, 2014)

Well my worry is when we are not here - hence the uninterrupted power supply idea. 

My tummy is far nicer than a hot water bottle though, I love cuddling him  He's my baby!

He's on real slate, so it gets very cold when not heated.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry just seen your reply. Honestly, everywhere has cold spells, he would be fine, even for a week in your house at this time of year with no power. Even in the winter he will be ok, just don't feed him while the power is off and he will have no problems. The slate feels cold to you but it will never be below about 15-16 degrees because of your house temperature. Where these guys live in the wild it can be much much colder, and for longer than the few days (max) a power cut might last. If he is poorly then leave him with a hot water bottle. Power cut and too cold is waaaayyyy better than power surge and too hot!


----------



## pumpkinjack (Aug 17, 2014)

I've just got a new leo (Mollie - pics to follow as I am hooked!) and hadn't even thought of this situation till read about it.

Good to know that a hot water bottle will do and reassuring to know that my little baby would be ok for a while as long as I don't feed her.

Love these forums....they have been a great help with my research before I got Mollie. And trust me, I've done a lot of research


----------



## Paulington (Aug 14, 2014)

I think getting a UPS would be slightly overkill, they aren't exactly cheap.

The cheapest ones I can find provide around 400W for 15 minutes, so even with a low power heater you're only looking at, maximum, a few hours of power if you want to spend several hundred pounds. Really, what would a few extra hours of power achieve?

I assume when you do go away that if it's for an extended period of time that someone will be checking in on him anyway, checking for fresh water, anything nasty in the tank, etc etc. The most he'd be without heating for is a day or two in a house that's likely around 15-25 Celsius ambient, remember, Leopard Geckos live in places that easily get to 10-12 Celsius and below for extended periods (weeks to months) so a few days without power will likely be fine, power cuts are rare and when they do happen typically last for hours, not days and days.

I wouldn't worry about it, just enjoy Duncan and spoil him with love! :2thumb:.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

We get power cuts occasionally and they're never more than a few hours. Assuming the electrics are set up to resupply the Vivarium when the power comes back on, the viv shouldn't really get that cold.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

hot water bottle is great...long as you don't have an electric stove :blush:

I have 72hrs worth of heat packs and insulated boxes for all my reptiles, ready and waiting, just incase!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Get a couple of heat packs if you're really worried.

One of the main things is, don't open the doors of the vivarium and throw a blanket over it.

We had a power cut whilst incubating eggs last year and threw a towel over the incubator, power was out for an hour or so, the temperature only dropped a degree or two.


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

A UPS although a very good idea would cost a lot to provide heat for several reptiles, really they are only designed to be a stop gap between the mains going off and a back up generator kicking in.

http://www.upssystems.co.uk/knowled...art-8-how-to-ensure-your-batteries-dont-fail/


----------

